# Some help with the ACF CEC CEH requirements



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

Now that the abv are OTW....

I was browsing over ACFs requirements foro CEC. they ask for, if I am reading this correctly; in addition to experience requirements, they list education options. AA in Culinary, ACFF Apprentice program, or 150 hours of continuing education hours. Based on the little scale at the bottom of the sheet 1 semester credit hour + 16 CEHs. Now my question, are these all supposed to be culinary courses, which would make sense, or do they mean ANY credit hours? Would my cores (english, math, humanities) count or does this need to be strictly culinary. 

The experience I am not worried about, but I am looking at trying to get a few things to set myself apart from the flock, so to speak. I have never been to Culinary school I worked my way up from dish/prep to Chef. I just wonder some times if the lack of a stamp or seal of approval might hurt any prospective employment opps.

I know its highly debated subject this whole cert program, but I was just looking at options. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

i know you have to take a sanitation and management class and one other, my boss is going for it and had to take a few classes


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, any and all of those classes count.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

I knew aout the sanitation, rest mgmt etc, just wasnt sure about the wording on the other classes though. Thanks for the help!


----------

